# 36 Hour Sous Vide Beef Center Roast



## LoydB (Oct 27, 2022)

We've got center roasts from a moderately tough cow, this is the best way I've found to use it.

Debone it, and trim the outside of the fat. Season with whatever rub you want, rest overnight. Rub with dijon, sear on both sides. Sous vide for 36 hours @ 132 degrees, slice thin. It's freaking delicious, and I turned the juices from it and some red wine into a great au jus.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 27, 2022)

Heck yeah bud. I'd tear that up


----------



## tbern (Oct 27, 2022)

looks delicious and a great idea for tougher meat, thanks!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2022)

Oh Boy do I see some open faced RB sammies. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 27, 2022)

Screaming out for some creamy horse radish, cheddar, and rye bread. That is some good looking roast beef!
Jim


----------

